# Los Angeles/Santa Clarita get in here



## fuggitman (Jan 11, 2010)

i know there are a couple of other LA threads, but they look old/dead, so here we are. i'm down to do whatever. kinda itching to go to LACMA though. now, considering this is an SA forum, i'm not sure if anything will come of this, but let's give this the ol' college try, shall we? so come on out of the woodwork housed inside that shell housed inside that cave housed inside that fort housed inside that basement (well, maybe no basement since we're in cali), and LET'S DO THIS!


----------



## popeet (Dec 8, 2005)

fuggit. a cali basement is a garage. so come out of that sleeping bag inside that tent inside that camper shell inside your momma's garage!


----------



## fuggitman (Jan 11, 2010)

but of course. i stand corrected. so, are you willing to come out to play?


----------



## Onigiri (Aug 3, 2010)

Hmm... LACMA... haven't been there in ages (except to prance around their urban light exhibit)!


----------



## fuggitman (Jan 11, 2010)

Hey, anybody hear that?...*woosh*...there!..."Oniiiigiriiiiii...visit me again...I miss those rainbow makers you call feet!" HOLY SH--alright, fine, contrary to what Ben Stiller would have us believe, museums aren't alive (or at the very least, can't talk), but I, too, would like to see those rainbow makers in action, Oni. I'll even prance around with you.


----------



## popeet (Dec 8, 2005)

fuggitman said:


> but of course. i stand corrected. so, are you willing to come out to play?


oh, i didn't mean it like that :blush i'm sorry i don't know how to talk to people. i liked your original thing that you said so much i was just running with it. don't be mad at me but i left l.a. last august i'm just being a big mouth. i'm in sweden now :/


----------



## fuggitman (Jan 11, 2010)

popeet said:


> oh, i didn't mean it like that :blush i'm sorry i don't know how to talk to people. i liked your original thing that you said so much i was just running with it. don't be mad at me but i left l.a. last august i'm just being a big mouth. i'm in sweden now :/


No worries, but the obvious solution is to hop on a plane, duh. :b


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I went to LACMA somewhat recently and don't want to go again yet. I might be up for meeting, but I don't really want to spend money and I don't have a car, so only if it's cheap and not very far from me (I am in West LA, almost in Santa Monica).


----------



## fuggitman (Jan 11, 2010)

carambola said:


> I went to LACMA somewhat recently and don't want to go again yet. I might be up for meeting, but I don't really want to spend money and I don't have a car, so only if it's cheap and not very far from me (I am in West LA, almost in Santa Monica).


Beach? I'm down for whatever. Looks like it might just be us two so far though.


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm down for whatever as long as it's free or at least cheap. I live 40 miles away from Santa Clarita and gas today is $4/gallon, so I don't want to have to spend more money than necessary. How much does it cost to get into LACMA anyway?

In other news, I've been meaning to go to California Science Center. Anyone interested?


----------



## fuggitman (Jan 11, 2010)

rednosereindeer said:


> I'm down for whatever as long as it's free or at least cheap. I live 40 miles away from Santa Clarita and gas today is $4/gallon, so I don't want to have to spend more money than necessary. How much does it cost to get into LACMA anyway?
> 
> In other news, I've been meaning to go to California Science Center. Anyone interested?


LACMA is $10 if you're a student and $15 otherwise (I'm assuming you're not a child). But as a science geek, California Science Center sounds good too. Or maybe the Natural History Museum--I think this one has dinosaurs! But I don't want to exclude carambola if he/she is still planning to come...how about the beach?


----------



## Sam1911 (Dec 4, 2010)

I'm interested:yay


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm in the LA area, just checking in! I will keep an eye on this thread to see if there are any definite plans of a meet, depending on where and when I would be really interested in doing so! Let's all try to break out of our SA and show it who's boss


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sam and broken: got AIM?


----------



## Sam1911 (Dec 4, 2010)

rednosereindeer said:


> Sam and broken: got AIM?


I do, SigSauerSam2022


----------



## Tusenskona (May 19, 2009)

I'm moving to LA for about 6 months or so in about 2 weeks.  I'd like to meet people for once instead of hiding in my room. :sus


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

Tusenskona said:


> I'm moving to LA for about 6 months or so in about 2 weeks.  I'd like to meet people for once instead of hiding in my room. :sus


Awesome! Would be really nice if we can all have a meetup!  Where are you moving from?


----------



## Desi (Nov 18, 2003)

I'm in. Any where is ok with me. I love the natural history museum. Lots of good memories from around that area. I lived really closed by. Anyway! A Sunday is best for me.


----------



## DenisLi (Jan 3, 2009)

Count me in. I live kinda far, but I don't mind driving. Museum, Science Center, beach, I'm down for whatever. My AIM is Danny Li.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

If anyone here is going to be doing jury duty at the Airport Courthouse next week call me.


note: its really called the airport courthouse.


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

For those who still want to go, this is the plan for now:
*
Sunday, April 10, 2011*
1:00 PM - El Chato Taco Truck (Olympic & La Brea Los Angeles, CA 90019)
1:30 PM - California Science Center (700 Exposition Park Dr Los Angeles, CA 90037)
3:00 PM - Beach/park/whatever

I doubt I'll actually be there, but if any of you decides to go let me know if the taco truck is as good as the reviews say it is.


----------



## Desi (Nov 18, 2003)

See you guys on Sunday! Btw who is going? I don't want to be the only girl going!


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Desi said:


> See you guys on Sunday! Btw who is going? I don't want to be the only girl going!


Yeah, I kind of didn't want to be the only girl either. I'm thinking about it.


----------



## Desi (Nov 18, 2003)

^ don't think. Just go. If I start thinking I won't go either. we can just leave if we feel too uncomfortable and our SA kicks in. Hopefully that won't be the case.


----------



## Desi (Nov 18, 2003)

That taco truck is there during the night and not there at all on sundays. Is there another place close by where we could meet? And how will we know who is from SAS?


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

Desi said:


> That taco truck is there during the night and not there at all on sundays.


!

Just use yelp.com to find a similar place. (It doesn't have to be a Mexican restaurant - I just like Mexican food too much.)

If you're going you might want to have a bit of a plan for some non-museum activity or other. I personally wouldn't be able to just talk for 2 hours or so.



> And how will we know who is from SAS?


Exchange phone numbers via PM?

I know you're not supposed to give strangers on the Internet your personal information, but I personally can't see any harm in doing that. Worst-case scenario, just get a new number. (Also, the sooner you do this the harder it'll be for the other guy to bail out on you.)


----------



## Desi (Nov 18, 2003)

^ you are not going? Don't let your SA control you. Is anyone planning on going?!


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

Desi said:


> ^ you are not going? Don't let your SA control you.


I can't. I've sold my soul to SA and it has complete power over me.

(I haven't really, but I have things to do on Sundays. If no one else responds in time, let's bump it up to next Saturday 4/16. I can definitely go then.)


----------



## Sam1911 (Dec 4, 2010)

I'm in for sat 4/16:tiptoe


----------



## DenisLi (Jan 3, 2009)

I'll be able to make it for Sunday, I don't know about next Saturday though. So we got three people coming, 1 or 2 more and we should be ok.


----------



## Gemini32 (Apr 12, 2011)

DenisLi said:


> I'll be able to make it for Sunday, I don't know about next Saturday though. So we got three people coming, 1 or 2 more and we should be ok.


I'm down


----------



## Tusenskona (May 19, 2009)

I hadn't checked this in a while..  I just arrived to LA on Sunday but I won't be moved and settled into my apartment until next Monday. :] I'd like to meet some people!! I don't think it'd be much of a problem for me to get anywhere..even though I don't have a car. I'll try and grow the balls to meet up.. though I think I can do it.

Anywho.. I'm 20 and Female.. and my AIM is [email protected] or you can just add me to MSN which I use more [email protected].


----------



## Gemini32 (Apr 12, 2011)

Tusenskona said:


> I hadn't checked this in a while..  I just arrived to LA on Sunday but I won't be moved and settled into my apartment until next Monday. :] I'd like to meet some people!! I don't think it'd be much of a problem for me to get anywhere..even though I don't have a car. I'll try and grow the balls to meet up.. though I think I can do it.
> 
> Anywho.. I'm 20 and Female.. and my AIM is [email protected] or you can just add me to MSN which I use more [email protected].


hey i lived in the los angeles area my whole life. im down to meet up with a group sometime.... do you use skype??


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

So how did the april 10th thing go?


----------



## Tusenskona (May 19, 2009)

Gemini32 said:


> hey i lived in the los angeles area my whole life. im down to meet up with a group sometime.... do you use skype??


Yes ma'am. My skype thing is Tusenskona23


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

All right, so *Saturday, April 16*: Anyone going?

If I'm going to make an 80-mile round trip, someone had better be there at the taco truck so we could stand awkwardly near each other and make poor attempts at having a conversation.


----------



## Sam1911 (Dec 4, 2010)

rednosereindeer said:


> All right, so *Saturday, April 16*: Anyone going?
> 
> If I'm going to make an 80-mile round trip, someone had better be there at the taco truck so we could stand awkwardly near each other and make poor attempts at having a conversation.


that taco truck is only there at night according to their site


----------



## Gemini32 (Apr 12, 2011)

why dont we all just go shoot some pool? I'm sure there are many places around us that have pool, good food, and drinks.. anyone down?

If not option 2: We can all meet up on a sunday afternoon have lunch at 
*Pinches Tacos*

8200 W Sunset Blvd
Los Angeles, CA 90046
Neighborhood: Hollywood

yelp the place its really good. saturday the 16th or sunday the 17th is fine by me


----------



## QuietSoul (May 12, 2009)

Gemini32 said:


> *Pinches Tacos*
> 
> 8200 W Sunset Blvd
> Los Angeles, CA 90046
> Neighborhood: Hollywood


LOL Is that really the name of the restaurant? Translated to English it means F'ing Tacos :cup
I'd go but I live all the way in Pasadena and currently don't have a car. :no


----------



## Gemini32 (Apr 12, 2011)

hahaha yeah thats the real name of the place.. just yelp it


----------



## Tusenskona (May 19, 2009)

I'd go but I'm moving in that day  maybe another day!


----------



## Gemini32 (Apr 12, 2011)

Well seems like I'm the only one who will be able to go haha.. Lets all plan out another date. everyone just mention some dates and times that will work best for them and than we can go from there.


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

Has a location been decided for certain for the gathering yet?


----------



## Gemini32 (Apr 12, 2011)

brokenandlonely said:


> Has a location been decided for certain for the gathering yet?


no one has responded yet.. lol.. what dates are good for you?


----------



## ScrewHappiness (Feb 28, 2009)

Has any meetups happened at all yet? I haven't been on this site in 2 years and just checked it today and found this.. if anything is going on I might check it out. 

I kinda like the idea of Pinches Tacos... for the name alone haha.


----------



## Sam1911 (Dec 4, 2010)

I've been hearing about a meet for like 5 months or so and nothing has ever happened :tiptoe


----------



## Gemini32 (Apr 12, 2011)

Sam1911 said:


> I've been hearing about a meet for like 5 months or so and nothing has ever happened :tiptoe


message me your number , so we can contact each other like that.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Anyone up for something in or around Santa Monica this weekend? I'm not thrilled about the beach because I get sunburned easily. Maybe just lunch somewhere?


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

rednosereindeer said:


> I'm down for whatever as long as it's free or at least cheap. I live 40 miles away from Santa Clarita and gas today is $4/gallon, so I don't want to have to spend more money than necessary. How much does it cost to get into LACMA anyway?
> 
> In other news, I've been meaning to go to California Science Center. Anyone interested?


I'd be down for this DD I live a little ways away from L.A. I technically live in the middle of Orange County.


----------



## candrnow (Jun 15, 2010)

Does anyone want to go to an amusement park? 6 Flags or Knotts? Let's ride some coasters!


----------

